# starting a new NAHRA club in utah!!! Please read



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I recently contacted the NAHRA about starting a new club in Utah. They replied and were very excited to start one here in Utah. So my question is how many people would be interested in running their dogs in these tests? And who would be willing to help get this new chapter in Utah started?

I'm very new at the HT and FT but would love to have more opportunity for my dog to run tests of all kinds. If you would be willing to run your dog in these tests, and/or help form this club please respond to me via PM or call me so I can get your info. Thanks, Blake 801-512-9201

I really need help from all those with experience in the AKC tests.

For more information please visit their website. www.nahra.org


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

sounds fun.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

interesting you mentioned nahra. for quite a while now i have thought it would be cool to add a new type of test to the retriever world in Utah. I know a litttle about NAHRA, they were part of the original start of the AKC hunt test program but broke away after the first year and have done their own thing ever since. they have some similiarities to AKC but some differences as well. they have an upland side to the tests which i like and think AKC is missing the boat on. 

I think this is a great idea. 8)


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it would just add another feather in our caps for those who love their dogs and love to watch them work. The closest NAHRA club is in Arizona and it is not even in our region. If we can get enough people interested I think this would be a worth while cause for our hunting companions! If you are interested please post it here so we can figure out how many people would be willing to join and participate in this club.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i'm in, lets get it going.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sure coming in late on this discussion but thought I could chime in with some info. I have been a NAHRA member since 1987. Currently I am the Region Director, West (Utah should be part of the West Region). I live in Washington. I graduated from Davis High School in Kaysville a long time ago ('67). I have lots of fond memories of hunting duck and pheasant in West Layton. AND I am very excited about the possibility of a NAHRA presence in Utah. 

NAHRA has an Incentive Plan that provides free membership to a new club and it's members. I'd like to help in any way I can. :!: 

If anyone has any questions please ask. My contact info is listed on the NAHRA website.

I wish you all a safe and happy Holiday Season. See ya in the field. Harry


----------

